# [Aporte] Mosfet (Hexfet) Apareator



## tupolev (May 13, 2012)

Hola amigos, a los que utilicéis Mosfet (Hexfet) en vuestros amplificadores, y con varios de estos por rama, es muy aconsejable de emparejarlos.
Es un desarrollo del Sr. Anthony E. Holton, que un servidor lo ha mejorado y pasado a un PCB y con un selector de 2 circuitos, podemos hacer un test a uno del canal N y a otro del canal P, solo cambiando de posición el dicho selector.
Como siempre, lo he probado y en mi caso con un voltímetro digital: 

​
El selector de 2 circuitos PCB:

​
Además del manual en Castellano de la descripción de este circuito y como utilizarlo.
Me gustó el nombre de Apareator.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2012)

Gracias por el "Nuevo Aporte" amigo Tupolev


----------



## cancerverus266 (Feb 4, 2014)

buenas noches si entendí bien esto seria para igualar (en la medida de lo posible) los fets (algo similar en emparejar hfe en amplificadores diferenciales)el ultimo paréntesis me lo fusile de otro post.
pregunto por que lo quiero usar en un post de tupolev.(irf640)
ya fogonazo medio un jalón de orejas en ese tema.
espero haber entendido ya que me servirá para medir los irf640 y emparejarlos ya que al medirlos con el multimetro en la medición como si fuera diodo (de acuerdo aun tutorial de cierta pagina de vídeos)
la resistencia me variaba de 37 hasta 41 en las 16 piezas


----------

